# What to wear for care ambulance oc interview



## AngelswillRise (Jun 22, 2013)

I heard its a suit ? Just trying to make sure , I'm nervous haha


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 22, 2013)

The sharper and more professional you look, the better the impression you will leave. Wear a suit. Also, you're going to like the way you look.....I guarantee it.


----------



## Danno (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with Mens Warehouse up above.  Don't they ask you to wear a suit for the written as well? Shouldn't be any different for the interview.


----------



## energystar (Jun 22, 2013)

Slacks, tie, button up shirt, nice shoes and a belt will suffice. Wear a suit if you want but it isn't required


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just show up in swim trunks and a tank top. 

You'll leave a bigger impression that way.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 22, 2013)

Doesn't matter what the job is for.. suit up

If you don't have one it may be time to invest in one. A tie, dress shirt and nice pants will work but nothing beats a suit.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Why did you create two threads for this question?

Suit


----------



## slewy (Jun 22, 2013)

I wore just a button up shirt,pants, and dress shoes. The job doesn't go to the best dressed person, it goes to whoever is most capable.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2013)

slewy said:


> I wore just a button up shirt,pants, and dress shoes. The job doesn't go to the best dressed person, it goes to whoever is most capable.




It's a business and first impression matters. Otherwise, why not show up in a speedo?


----------



## slewy (Jun 22, 2013)

Haha funny guy, that's a great idea!


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 22, 2013)

slewy said:


> I wore just a button up shirt,pants, and dress shoes. The job doesn't go to the best dressed person, it goes to whoever is most capable.




No.

Wear a suit. Everything else is half-assed, and the employer knows it.

Personnel and HR has said, off the record of course, that anybody who doesn't show up in a suit, doesn't move on in the hiring process.
This is anecdotal, but I'm sure it happens elsewhere. 

But of course, you'll be passed over because 'We've decided to move forward with other candidates. Best of luck to you'(Or some other line that you can't sue them over)


----------



## Wheel (Jun 22, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> No.
> 
> Wear a suit. Everything else is half-assed, and the employer knows it.
> 
> ...



This unless they specify otherwise. My interview specified business casual because we had a skill test too. If they hasn't specified I would have gone with a suit for sure.


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 22, 2013)

Trashtruck said:


> Personnel and HR has said, off the record of course, that anybody who doesn't show up in a suit, doesn't move on in the hiring process.
> This is anecdotal, but I'm sure it happens elsewhere.




Anecdotally, I have never worn a suit or tie to an interview and I have been hired everytime. I have always worn dress pants and a button up dress shirt. IMO I look very professional. I think a full suit is overkill in most situations. 

But by all means wear a suit. It definitely won't hurt.

And infection control advises employees in patient care areas not to wear ties. Sounds like a good excuse to me h34r:


----------



## energystar (Jun 22, 2013)

Coming from someone who works for care, if a suit makes you feel more confident or will improve your perception of yourself wear it. If not then you will be good in a dress shirt, tie and slacks.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 23, 2013)

Wear a suit and tie.  You want to be better dressed than your interviewer (or equal if they are also suit and tied).

Can you get hired without one?  sure. if they really really want you.  But if you can't even dress the part, why would they think you would do well at the job? Plus, with the more applicants than opening positions, do you really want to take that risk?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 23, 2013)

I would say a suit, but I have never worn a suit to an interview, and I have almost always got the job I was interviewed for. A lot of people in there younger 20's may not own a suit. Before I owned a suit I just went in a long sleeve collar shirt, tie with a double windsor knot, creased slacks, and polished leather shoes.


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 26, 2013)

I had a question about interview clothes as well.  As a female, a three-piece suit isn't exactly hanging in my closet. 
I don't yet have any interviews pending, but its always good to be prepared!  I thought about wearing my "work shirt" from the class I took, along with the standard dark blue pants and shined black boots.  Then I read this:





Jon said:


> Dress well. A jobshirt is *NOT *job interview attire (seen it). A button down shirt and tie isn't a bad idea.


That threw the whole idea right out the window!  I don't "do" dresses or skirts.  Just a personal thing.  What would be a "good" interview outfit for a woman?  Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 26, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> I had a question about interview clothes as well.  As a female, a three-piece suit isn't exactly hanging in my closet.
> I don't yet have any interviews pending, but its always good to be prepared!  I thought about wearing my "work shirt" from the class I took, along with the standard dark blue pants and shined black boots.  Then I read this:
> That threw the whole idea right out the window!  I don't "do" dresses or skirts.  Just a personal thing.  What would be a "good" interview outfit for a woman?  Any suggestions? Thanks!!



A dark colored straight skirt of modest length, with a nice blouse and maybe a jacket. Boring shoes. Boring jewelry. 

Pants are ok, but I find dressy pants to be harder to find than a skirt so I wear skirts to interview type things.


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 26, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> A dark colored straight skirt of modest length, with a nice blouse and maybe a jacket. Boring shoes. Boring jewelry.
> 
> Pants are ok, but I find dressy pants to be harder to find than a skirt so I wear skirts to interview type things.



Me and skirts/dresses really don't get along.  I'm "fluffy," and whenever I wear a skirt/dress, I get what my mum lovingly refers to as "Rhumba Butt." Plus ... Its too ... ah ... "breezy." :blush:  I think I still have my boring flats (only dressy shoes I own), and I'm not one for make up or jewelry.  I'm very much a "tomboy."  I love my T's, jeans, and sneakers.  I may end up having to purchase a nice-ish blouse. I think the only blouse I have is rather sheer, and wearing a sweater/jacket over it is a bit too warm in the summer.  *le sigh*


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 27, 2013)

You could dress with a professional long sleeve collared dress shirt, no tie, and dress pants. They make that stuff for women. In fact I just typed "business women" into google images and you will get a lot of ideas. Most are not wearing dresses or skirts, but formal pants and shirts.
You could also go with a suit for a woman.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 5, 2013)

Been looking online for a nice blouse to wear for any (potential) interviews.  Unfortunately, the plus-size pickings for women is not exactly what I'm looking for.  This top truly illustrates the point, IMHO.



I started looking in menswear for a short sleeve dress shirt I could wear.  The weather is warming up and I sweat like a hog in August, so I'm thinking short sleeve.  Would that be acceptable, do you think?  Or would I be better off in a long-sleeve?  Thanks all!!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.lanebryant.com/plus-size...olor=None selected&selectedSize=None selected

I would wear something like this, in one of the blues or reds with dark pants. Definitely with accessories- just a necklace/bracelet set from target- it conveys attention to detail with subtlety. 

Closed-toe shoe, but not a men's shoe.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 5, 2013)

*$uit*

Suit up!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't mean to be insensitive, but dressing for an interview isn't exactly rocket science. 

Find a store that sells business attire, go in and speak to a sales person. Tell them you have a job interview. Try on some clothes that they suggest. Buy an outfit. Done. 

Don't wear a t shirt. Don't wear a job shirt. Don't wear sneakers. Don't wear anything LESS than business casual (khakis, collared shirt, shined shoes). 

You're expected to act as a professional. Dress the part.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 5, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> I don't mean to be insensitive, but dressing for an interview isn't exactly rocket science.
> 
> Find a store that sells business attire, go in and speak to a sales person. Tell them you have a job interview. Try on some clothes that they suggest. Buy an outfit. Done.
> 
> ...



I think it's slightly more difficult for women to be certain they are hitting the mark, especially on a budget, with the majority of styles out there nowadays. 

Add in that we are women conditioned to feel comfortable in men's clothes (uniform) and how poorly fitting men's clothes can reflect on you in an interview. 

I don't mean to be insensitive, but you remind me of my husband, who has spent 2 cumulative hours shopping for clothes in the 13 years we've been married. "Just get something- it'll be fine..." doesn't always work for a woman, especially a plus size woman who might need to work at making sure the selected clothes are not only appropriate, but well-fitting and flattering. 

This can be a real chore.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> I think it's slightly more difficult for women to be certain they are hitting the mark, especially on a budget, with the majority of styles out there nowadays.
> 
> Add in that we are women conditioned to feel comfortable in men's clothes (uniform) and how poorly fitting men's clothes can reflect on you in an interview.
> 
> ...



That's why I suggest going to a professional. Say what you want about Men's Wearhouse, but they're the experts in helping guys look their best. Their excellent customer service is what they hang their hat on. (Contrary to popular belief, guys aren't experts on dressing well, either.) Take it from a guy who wore suits to work every day for almost 20 years.

And you're right, dressing women in men's clothing and expecting them to feel good about it is a sin. But, that's a discussion for another time. 

So... I'm sure there is a women's clothing store that specializes in women's business dress. I'd bet my Levi's jeans and concert t-shirts that they have seen this very same thing dozens of times and can help a woman dress smartly and professionally, even on a budget.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 6, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> http://www.lanebryant.com/plus-size...olor=None selected&selectedSize=None selected
> 
> I would wear something like this, in one of the blues or reds with dark pants. Definitely with accessories- just a necklace/bracelet set from target- it conveys attention to detail with subtlety.
> 
> Closed-toe shoe, but not a men's shoe.



LoL ... Three-quarter sleeves.  The bane of my existence. :rofl: Closed toe (dress) shoes. Hmmm ... Not so easy to find in a Ladies 14!  I have some sandal-type flats, but all my other shoes (as well as most of my wardrobe) are men's.



			
				DEmedic said:
			
		

> And you're right, dressing women in men's clothing and expecting them to feel good about it is a sin.


Surely you jest!  I'm 10x as comfy in men's clothing as I am in ladies.  As a general rule (not always), ladies pants come in three lengths: Short/Petite -- inseam approx. 25in, Regular -- Inseam approx. 28in, and Tall/Long -- inseam approx. 33in.  My inseam is right around 30.5in, so ladies pants are either clam diggers (S/P), flood water (R) or floor dragging (T/L).  That's one reason why I wear men's pants.  I can buy waist _and_ inseam.

Anyways, I'm flying way off topic.  Thanks for all the info all!!


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 20, 2013)

So one of my female professors said not to wear heels.  I know we may be doing fit tests.  

OK folks I am not wearing my 6" stiletos on a job interview but I have interview suits and interview dresses and low heels to wear with both.  

In my opinion flats look AWFUL with a dress, any dress.  But an interview dress for sure.  I only have one pants suit so if I get called for another interview I will wear the dress.  Are low 2" heels bad?


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 20, 2013)

CARE does not do fit testing the day of the interview. Low heels are fine.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 20, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> CARE does not do fit testing the day of the interview. Low heels are fine.



Thanks.  I am in the San Francisco Bay Area.  I was asking just a general question about interviews.  I did I search for "interview" and started reading some of the threads.


----------

